# Brush mower



## Ted Bush (Jun 26, 2010)

I am looking for a brush mower to use on a piece of property we have. A friend recomended that I look for a Gravely, with a brush mower. The ground is rough and is wooded, so a lot of sticks and limbs on the ground. I used to clear it with a rear mounted bush hog but I sold that tractor. I am thinking a walk behind would be easier to use and able to get into more places. I found a model L custom convertible on Craigs list for $350, with blade and 30" mower. It is a 1961, pretty old for rough use I think. What do you guys recomend???
Thanks, Ted


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Walk behind Trimmer/Brush Mower 5HP Troy Bilt Sickle Mower Here are some i have been looking at i have been trying to find a good used one to. How close to these are you from KY.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Heres another one...Brush and Weed Mower I would offer him a little less than this though if interested.


----------



## Ted Bush (Jun 26, 2010)

Thanks for the input. That last one is scary. I'd be afraid of it. I have considered a sickle bar but I am wondering about the vibration.


----------



## GravelyNut (May 23, 2010)

A 1961 is too old for rough use?:furious: Don't tell that to my 1959. It might demand retirement. A Gravely L or C model that is 35, 40, 50, or even 60 years old and is in decent shape can out cut many of today's units. There are still people who have them from the 40s that still use them. Mine from that era are all going to be for show though. 1958 is my cutoff year for ones that will get used. 1958 is the year Gravely went to the high volume pump and spin-on oil filter.


----------



## markiemark (May 29, 2010)

I have 2 old gravely's and I think they are great machines. I have a sicle on one and it does have some vibration if I run it in high pto. It does a great job on cutting big stuff.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Gravely 30" Mower Check this one out.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

wjjones said:


> Gravely 30" Mower Check this one out.


Sure wish it were closer to me. I'd buy that one. Looks like a dandy!


----------

